# Protruding Dinette Table



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like a replacment table. Need ideas.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Modify it to be a fold down leaf.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Like that idea a bunch. Obviously will need some hinges but I will need to get the old carpenter book out to see what holds it in place once horizontal. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

hoodscoop said:


> Like that idea a bunch. Obviously will need some hinges but I will need to get the old carpenter book out to see what holds it in place once horizontal. Thanks for the idea.


Sliding square or barrel bolts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As your DW to go back in the trailer and get a few things....letting her see the issue first hand. This will make it easier to get her approval.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Like that idea a bunch. Obviously will need some hinges but I will need to get the old carpenter book out to see what holds it in place once horizontal. Thanks for the idea.


Sliding square or barrel bolts.
[/quote]

Sorry Insomniak, but I don't understand (sliding square or barrel bolts) please give an example. I could let the leaf drop down. Hinges hidden underneath. When I lift it up it could be supported by a post at an angle secured to the table center post of even a support post to the floor. Folding it upward might be another option but I have no clue how to make that work. Maybe I need to go to the furniture store this weekend for examples.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As your DW to go back in the trailer and get a few things....letting her see the issue first hand. This will make it easier to get her approval.


Funny you should say that. I did just that twice, she simply open the slide each time, got the item, and never said a word. Time for plan B.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hoodscoop said:


> As your DW to go back in the trailer and get a few things....letting her see the issue first hand. This will make it easier to get her approval.


Funny you should say that. I did just that twice, she simply open the slide each time, got the item, and never said a word. Time for plan B.
[/quote]

...does "plan B" have anything to do with cutting the power to the trailer when she walks in? hehehehehehe....


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> Like that idea a bunch. Obviously will need some hinges but I will need to get the old carpenter book out to see what holds it in place once horizontal. Thanks for the idea.


Sliding square or barrel bolts.
[/quote]

Sorry Insomniak, but I don't understand (sliding square or barrel bolts) please give an example. I could let the leaf drop down. Hinges hidden underneath. When I lift it up it could be supported by a post at an angle secured to the table center post of even a support post to the floor. Folding it upward might be another option but I have no clue how to make that work. Maybe I need to go to the furniture store this weekend for examples.
[/quote]

If I may respond I believe he is recommending using sliding door bolts (locks). The half round type with the bolt part screwed to the underside of the table.
Raise leaf slide bolt into place to hold leaf. May require shimming to create a tight/ level table top.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdawrld said:


> Like that idea a bunch. Obviously will need some hinges but I will need to get the old carpenter book out to see what holds it in place once horizontal. Thanks for the idea.


Sliding square or barrel bolts.
[/quote]

Sorry Insomniak, but I don't understand (sliding square or barrel bolts) please give an example. I could let the leaf drop down. Hinges hidden underneath. When I lift it up it could be supported by a post at an angle secured to the table center post of even a support post to the floor. Folding it upward might be another option but I have no clue how to make that work. Maybe I need to go to the furniture store this weekend for examples.
[/quote]

If I may respond I believe he is recommending using sliding door bolts (locks). The half round type with the bolt part screwed to the underside of the table.
Raise leaf slide bolt into place to hold leaf. May require shimming to create a tight/ level table top.
[/quote]
Exactly what I was thinking. Would probably need to be a little bigger than standard door hardware, and more heavy duty depending on the size of the leaf. There may be something in the gate hardware section at Home Depot or Lowe's. Shouldn't be too hard to make something though if need be. I would also have the bolt or whatever slide against a shim to close the leaf tight when in the flipped up position.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Some good ideas. Going to Home Depot tomorrow. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

One other thought - if you cut that table, you'll end up with two ragged edges of particle board when in the flipped down position. You might want to take a look around for something to finish that edge, like the iron-on melamine stuff. Actually, I'm starting to think that it may be easier just to build a new table top and fasten it to the existing stand.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like a replacment table. Need ideas.


We have the 321FRL also and overnight at Walmart while traveling quite often. We bump the slide out enough to get by and leave it that way until morning. Other than getting something out of a cabinet there is no reason for us to be in the living room so this works just fine for us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but I would not cut the table.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Outbacker47 said:


> I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like replacementnt table. Need ideas.


We have the 321FRL also and overnight at Walmart while traveling quite often. We bump the slide out enough to get by and leave it that way until morning. Other than getting something out of a cabinet there is no reason for us to be in the living room so this works just fine for us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but I would not cut the table.
[/quote]

Good to hear from another FRL321 owner. Thought about that but was worried that opening a slide part-way might not allow slide to seal properly or might cause some other problem. Also afraid the cotton-picking "stink bugs" would get past the unsealed slide. DW has a cow when she see's one. Got some good ideas from fellow campers but have not pulled the trigger yet. The dinette table appears to have only four bolts holding it down. Might open the slide to confirm this. If it is the case, I might remove it and buy a new, smaller one. Still undecided. Trying to think things out a little more in my senior years, I guess.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like replacementnt table. Need ideas.


We have the 321FRL also and overnight at Walmart while traveling quite often. We bump the slide out enough to get by and leave it that way until morning. Other than getting something out of a cabinet there is no reason for us to be in the living room so this works just fine for us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but I would not cut the table.
[/quote]

Good to hear from another FRL321 owner. Thought about that but was worried that opening a slide part-way might not allow slide to seal properly or might cause some other problem. Also afraid the cotton-picking "stink bugs" would get past the unsealed slide. DW has a cow when she see's one. Got some good ideas from fellow campers but have not pulled the trigger yet. The dinette table appears to have only four bolts holding it down. Might open the slide to confirm this. If it is the case, I might remove it and buy a new, smaller one. Still undecided. Trying to think things out a little more in my senior years, I guess.
[/quote]

What did you end up doing? We have never had a problem with opening the slide enough to get through and then either leaving it that way or just closing it up again. The very few times we need to go through there has not caused a problem for us and we overnight frequently at Walmart. If we are in an area where we are out of the way we open the bedroom slide all the way and leave it overnight. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Outbacker47 said:


> I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like replacementnt table. Need ideas.


We have the 321FRL also and overnight at Walmart while traveling quite often. We bump the slide out enough to get by and leave it that way until morning. Other than getting something out of a cabinet there is no reason for us to be in the living room so this works just fine for us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but I would not cut the table.
[/quote]

Good to hear from another FRL321 owner. Thought about that but was worried that opening a slide part-way might not allow slide to seal properly or might cause some other problem. Also afraid the cotton-picking "stink bugs" would get past the unsealed slide. DW has a cow when she see's one. Got some good ideas from fellow campers but have not pulled the trigger yet. The dinette table appears to have only four bolts holding it down. Might open the slide to confirm this. If it is the case, I might remove it and buy a new, smaller one. Still undecided. Trying to think things out a little more in my senior years, I guess.
[/quote]

What did you end up doing? We have never had a problem with opening the slide enough to get through and then either leaving it that way or just closing it up again. The very few times we need to go through there has not caused a problem for us and we overnight frequently at Walmart. If we are in an area where we are out of the way we open the bedroom slide all the way and leave it overnight. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.

[/quote]

The table is only a couple inches short of the kitchen cabinet when slide is in. It is a pain to open the slide when traveling to retrieve items. Hear is what I did. I removed the four screws from the base at the floor. I truned the table 90 degrees and re-secured it to the floor. This no longer allows one to sit at the table and see the TV. Instead you must face the window and have others to your back. We're going to test it in two weeks at the Gettysburg meet. Planned to inform the gang after the trip of the results before I attempted another modification, which will likely be a new table. By the way, the table is about twice as long as it is wide. Thanks for checking in and asking.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> I have a FRL321. I may have to stop at non-campgrounds occasionally. I do not want to open my slides when parked there. I can easily access the bedroom, bathroom, and kitchen without opening a slide. BUT, I cannot access the living area because the kitchen counter extension and dinette table almost touch with the slides in, thereby blocking the hallway. There are even times when I need to retrieve something and I once again need to open the slide. I'm giving serious thoughts to cutting the dinette table corner off. When I mention this, the DW gives me "the look". I'm sure I'm missing something. Are there other options like replacementnt table. Need ideas.


We have the 321FRL also and overnight at Walmart while traveling quite often. We bump the slide out enough to get by and leave it that way until morning. Other than getting something out of a cabinet there is no reason for us to be in the living room so this works just fine for us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do but I would not cut the table.
[/quote]

Good to hear from another FRL321 owner. Thought about that but was worried that opening a slide part-way might not allow slide to seal properly or might cause some other problem. Also afraid the cotton-picking "stink bugs" would get past the unsealed slide. DW has a cow when she see's one. Got some good ideas from fellow campers but have not pulled the trigger yet. The dinette table appears to have only four bolts holding it down. Might open the slide to confirm this. If it is the case, I might remove it and buy a new, smaller one. Still undecided. Trying to think things out a little more in my senior years, I guess.
[/quote]

What did you end up doing? We have never had a problem with opening the slide enough to get through and then either leaving it that way or just closing it up again. The very few times we need to go through there has not caused a problem for us and we overnight frequently at Walmart. If we are in an area where we are out of the way we open the bedroom slide all the way and leave it overnight. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.

[/quote]

The table is only a couple inches short of the kitchen cabinet when slide is in. It is a pain to open the slide when traveling to retrieve items. Hear is what I did. I removed the four screws from the base at the floor. I truned the table 90 degrees and re-secured it to the floor. This no longer allows one to sit at the table and see the TV. Instead you must face the window and have others to your back. We're going to test it in two weeks at the Gettysburg meet. Planned to inform the gang after the trip of the results before I attempted another modification, which will likely be a new table. By the way, the table is about twice as long as it is wide. Thanks for checking in and asking.
[/quote]

Are you able to fit two chairs between the window and the table. Interested in hearing how this works out.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

No, although a small gap was created when I rotated the table between the window and the table, it is not enough for a chair, or at least a beer belly person like myself. The only places for chairs is one with it's back to the sofa, and two with thier backs to the kitchen or asile. You might be able to get a smaller person or child at the right side of table. I will test the modification the weekend of the 15th and report back with pictures. P.S. DW does not know I did this, if your at the rally, please don't tell her, ha, ha.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> No, although a small gap was created when I rotated the table between the window and the table, it is not enough for a chair, or at least a beer belly person like myself. The only places for chairs is one with it's back to the sofa, and two with thier backs to the kitchen or asile. You might be able to get a smaller person or child at the right side of table. I will test the modification the weekend of the 15th and report back with pictures. P.S. DW does not know I did this, if your at the rally, please don't tell her, ha, ha.


You might have a problem with the chair legs sitting on the edge of the slide or you might have the back two legs on the floor and the front two legs on the slide whick would make the chair uneven. How are you going to secure the chairs for travel?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

To tell you the truth, I don't secure them. Guess I should give that some more thought. Their always where they were when I left home. Once I did just lay them in the hallway on their backs. Anyway, will field test in about 10 more days and give you an update.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't secure them. Guess I should give that some more thought. Their always where they were when I left home. Once I did just lay them in the hallway on their backs. Anyway, will field test in about 10 more days and give you an update.


Yours came with the straps to hold the chairs down while traveling right? If you don't have them I would contact the dealer and get a set. Also do your rockers fall off your couch while towing? Mine did a couple of times so I made another strap that goes around the chairs and holds them firmly in place and they haven't come off since. We were lucky they didn't ding anything when they came off the couch.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Outbacker47 said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't secure them. Guess I should give that some more thought. Their always where they were when I left home. Once I did just lay them in the hallway on their backs. Anyway, will field test in about 10 more days and give you an update.


Yours came with the straps to hold the chairs down while traveling right? If you don't have them I would contact the dealer and get a set. Also do your rockers fall off your couch while towing? Mine did a couple of times so I made another strap that goes around the chairs and holds them firmly in place and they haven't come off since. We were lucky they didn't ding anything when they came off the couch.
[/quote]

We purchased the TT used. Couple had it just one year and only used it a couple times. Just not for them. So this is why I'm a little lacking here. We never got any formal education about the TT. Strickly book learning, ha, ha, and this site. Replaced crappy stock rockers with a home version. Usually place them between the sofa and TV slides once their closed. I did test them on the sofa once but was afraid they would fall off and take out the TV or something. The rally in Gettysburg will be our first meet with people we will not be afraid to talk to about what we don't know. Hope I don't become a pain in the backside. I will bring a lot of beer as a piece offering.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Protuding Dinette Table Fixed! The table was simply turned 90 degrees and re-attached to the floor. We can now get from one end of the RV to the other with all three slides closed. WONDERFUL! We can still get four chairs, although we only need and carry two, at the table. It also really opened up the asile-way. DW gave her approval and all is good to go. Thanks for all your ideas and input. Larry P.S. Tested the change at the Gettysburg rally this past weekend. The Rally was super with a fantastic Saturday night campfire.


----------

